# Searching for Hootenanny: A songbook of radical campfire songs



## joeycalzone (Mar 16, 2021)

Sadly the book is out of print and was wondering if anyone has a copy they would be willing to scan or send along?


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Mar 16, 2021)

There’s a couple for sale on Amazon.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 18, 2021)

I remember having a copy of this waaaay back in the day (mid-2000's?) it would be neat to see a digital version in our library for preservation purposes.


----------



## variedthrush (Jun 13, 2021)

Matt Derrick said:


> I remember having a copy of this waaaay back in the day (mid-2000's?) it would be neat to see a digital version in our library for preservation purposes.


i have a pdf! i'm not sure how to make that accessible to other people, reading about that now.


----------



## variedthrush (Jun 13, 2021)

variedthrush said:


> i have a pdf! i'm not sure how to make that accessible to other people, reading about that now.


i just found this thread looking for more info about the hootenanny


----------



## variedthrush (Jun 13, 2021)

pdf file of the hootenanny


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 13, 2021)

oh shit wow that brings back memories. thank you for posting that, i'll make an official entry for it in our library later.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 7, 2022)

This has been added to our file library here:

https://squattheplanet.com/files/hootenanny-a-songbook-of-radical-campfire-songs.540/


----------



## Gin (Aug 9, 2022)

Matt Derrick said:


> oh shit wow that brings back memories. thank you for posting that, i'll make an official entry for it in our library later.



WoW what a treasure! Good to see Darryl Cheney. Thanks for the download💓


----------

